# Oophaga Pumilio San Cristobal



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Cleaning some pics off the camera

Site specific

Suspected female (nothing more than a guess) Lots of pics of her because suspected male is camera shy.

Creepin in the shadows























































Suspected Male (once again nothing more than a guess, no calling yet)


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

man i wanna get into pums...

looking good


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Are they breeding for you? I just picked up a pair at the Daytona show from SNDF. Mine have less color on the legs and the feet are blue. I am very excited to have them.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

No breeding yet, they are still pretty young. I havent even heard any calling


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

One of my favorites, nice looking frogs!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks, Their home is my old 75gal reef tank










I know I know, its alittle packed with broms. I had a bunch of left overs and there wasnt any frogs in that tank so I stuck some in there to keep them alive. Theres currently 23 water holding bromiliades in that tank

Theres a waterfall back in there somewhere .....


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow! That tank looks awesome! I'm sure they are gonna love it in there.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

that thing is impressive..... dang. Nice tank man... very very nice


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice tank and beautiful frogs!


----------



## mitchandstuff (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow, I need a sponge for all the drool........ Awesome setup, and great photos by the way.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Personally, I think the broms make the tank ... not too many for my taste


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow beautiful Tank. Now I got a little bit more motivation for my 36x18x24 exo ...


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That's an amazing tank! Now I'm feeling somewhat inadequate having just set up a 20H for my new pair of Cristobals.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I still havent moved them into the tank yet. I was letting them grow out some while fixing a heat issue. I came home one day and im not sure if the temp guage was malfuntioning because it was wet or if the tank was really 97 but it scared me enough to closely monitor it. I wont move the frogs until I know for certain that it will not get that hot again. I raised the lights a inch off the glass tops and eventually im going to get around to picking up a small fan to blow accross the top. Lately the temps average between 75-84 during late in the day.


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Beautiful frogs Mike. I love the tank too. I do think you need more broms though  . Hopefully they will breed like crazy in there. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## bmore (May 11, 2010)

D3monic said:


> Thanks everyone. I still havent moved them into the tank yet. I was letting them grow out some while fixing a heat issue. I came home one day and im not sure if the temp guage was malfuntioning because it was wet or if the tank was really 97 but it scared me enough to closely monitor it. I wont move the frogs until I know for certain that it will not get that hot again. I raised the lights a inch off the glass tops and eventually im going to get around to picking up a small fan to blow accross the top. Lately the temps average between 75-84 during late in the day.


i had the same thing happen to me, it said it was 111 in the tank. i usually calibrate with a standard thermometer. those digital ones break all the time. i really dont even use them anymore, just right after i set a tank up to make sure the temps are in normal range.


----------

